# OS X Lion



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

anyone got it yet??

Its available via the app store for mac £20.99


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

not yet but leave it a few days :lol:


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Im looking at getting this looks a interesting update!


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

nope - looking at the new macbooks Airs. higher spec than i thought they would be


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

THANK YOU! You've just reminded me :thumb:


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Rob_Quads said:


> nope - looking at the new macbooks Airs. higher spec than i thought they would be


I have last years model the 13" version 128 GB - the best apple laptop I've owned. Have you seen one yet?


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

Eerrgh, been trying for ages, keeps failing to connect! This is going to be a mare lol


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Lee.GTi180 said:


> Eerrgh, been trying for ages, keeps failing to connect! This is going to be a mare lol


Ahhh so it's not me then!. I've restarted my mac already thinking it had crashed lol.

I've got a small blue progress bar 2%....

Any ideas how big the download file is?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

3.5 - 4gb iirc?


----------



## nicks500 (May 12, 2011)

is there a family pack version cos I cant find it


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

stargazer said:


> Ahhh so it's not me then!. I've restarted my mac already thinking it had crashed lol.
> 
> I've got a small blue progress bar 2%....
> 
> Any ideas how big the download file is?


Mine's working now, just over 3 hours remaining although I do have a slow connection. It's 3.74 GB :thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Quite tempted to upgrade this time. Still running Leopard 10.5.8 so I'll have to move up the OS ladder twice to Snow Leopard first and then Lion. A decent price to upgrade this time round


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Downloaded! yeah!! now installing 30 mins to go.....


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Had mine on my MBP and iMac for a few days now from the Gold Master and its been a great update! On the Mac Book Pro all the gestures you can do with Launchpad etc are great. 

I would recommend it 100%

John


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

nicks500 said:


> is there a family pack version cos I cant find it


I thought as it was an App store download you could install it on all of the Mac's that you had within your household?


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

IanG said:


> I thought as it was an App store download you could install it on all of the Mac's that you had within your household?


Yup - Anything you buy from your App Store you can install on 'all' your machines (think there is a fair use limit of something like 4/5)


----------



## nicks500 (May 12, 2011)

Rob_Quads said:


> Yup - Anything you buy from your App Store you can install on 'all' your machines (think there is a fair use limit of something like 4/5)


Having a quick scan of the EULA (first time I have ever done that) it says that it can be installed on only one machine


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Is it any good then? I'm assuming it'll be available on a disc like the Snow Leopard upgrade was.


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

Got mine on my Macbook now, first impression is that it's quite similar to the latest IOS4 on my iPad.

I've not had a good chance to play about with it but so far it looks ok.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

johnnyguitar said:


> Is it any good then? I'm assuming it'll be available on a disc like the Snow Leopard upgrade was.


Apparently not, I want to upgrade my Macbook but it's still running Leopard so looks like I'll have to upgrade twice. I have a friend who's Imac is running Snow leopard so I'll see if I can borrow his install discs.


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

I've updated and all is well apart from three applications which won't run Adobe CS2, 

Also I'm struggling with the scroll pad. Scrolling up and down is now the reverse? How Do i revert this back?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

nicks500 said:


> Having a quick scan of the EULA (first time I have ever done that) it says that it can be installed on only one machine


the EULA of apple has always banned it on single user discs, it allows it but you will breach the EULA.

the new way just means they make more money out of you, my understanding is that it will not be avaliable on disc.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

stargazer said:


> I've updated and all is well apart from three applications which won't run Adobe CS2,
> 
> Also I'm struggling with the scroll pad. Scrolling up and down is now the reverse? How Do i revert this back?


th reverse because of how the iphone works i presume

look under systems prefs and probably mouse tbh :lol:


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Where are you reading the EULA from?

MacWorld think it should be OK - http://www.macworld.com/article/160434/2011/06/lion_faq.html


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

I will definitely be getting this but I think I'll wait to the weekend. I bet the download servers be going mad today.


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Bungleaio said:


> I will definitely be getting this but I think I'll wait to the weekend. I bet the download servers be going mad today.


Two hours to download.......


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

Mine took 4 but I have a slow connection. I'm on it now though, it's great. As soon as I'm in sync with it I've no doubt it's a winner. It's so smooth, I expected this version to be fairly buggy but it isn't!


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Lee.GTi180 said:


> Mine took 4 but I have a slow connection. I'm on it now though, it's great. As soon as I'm in sync with it I've no doubt it's a winner. It's so smooth, I expected this version to be fairly buggy but it isn't!


I'm well gutted as Adobe photoshop, illustrator and acrobat won't work. The operating system is too advanced for them. I now have to get hold a copy that will work


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

stargazer said:


> I've updated and all is well apart from three applications which won't run Adobe CS2,
> 
> Also I'm struggling with the scroll pad. Scrolling up and down is now the reverse? How Do i revert this back?


Go to System Preferences > Trackpad > Scroll & Zoom then unstick the top box for Scroll Direction:Natural

It was the first thing I did!


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

graeme_t said:


> Go to System Preferences > Trackpad > Scroll & Zoom then unstick the top box for Scroll Direction:Natural
> 
> It was the first thing I did!


Same for me, too used to the previous style so switched straight back, also changed my email icon as i don't like the stamp used as standard.
£21 for an OS update is an excellent deal in my opinion.

Simon


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks graeme - much appreciated. Trackpad now sorted.
The Launchpad is amazing lol, just like the ipad


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

A word of warning to anyone upgrading. Installing Lion kills off Office 2004, which I've just found out today after updating to Lion while taking a break while doing an assignment for work :wall:


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Laurie.J.M said:


> Apparently not, I want to upgrade my Macbook but it's still running Leopard so looks like I'll have to upgrade twice. I have a friend who's Imac is running Snow leopard so I'll see if I can borrow his install discs.


I did the upgrade to Snow Leopard when it came out so hopefully it would be straight forward.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

graeme_t said:


> A word of warning to anyone upgrading. Installing Lion kills off Office 2004, which I've just found out today after updating to Lion while taking a break while doing an assignment for work :wall:


Good to know , cheers


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

graeme_t said:


> A word of warning to anyone upgrading. Installing Lion kills off Office 2004, which I've just found out today after updating to Lion while taking a break while doing an assignment for work :wall:


Luckily I'm running office 2008, but when i saw my CS Apps with a cross through them my stomach sank....

All in all so far the feel looks great. One thing we all need to keep an eye on is the battery and how quickly the op system and apps will supp it


----------



## nicks500 (May 12, 2011)

Rob_Quads said:


> Where are you reading the EULA from?
> 
> MacWorld think it should be OK - http://www.macworld.com/article/160434/2011/06/lion_faq.html


your right..... Apple says

"Install on all authorized computers
When you purchase Lion from the Mac App Store, you can install it on all your authorized Mac computers. Just sign in to the Mac App Store from each Mac and download Lion from the Purchases list."


----------



## Manic (Jul 29, 2007)

I've now had my MacBook downloading this since 8am. I've not got the fastest broadband but this is silly. How long did it take you guys?


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Manic said:


> I've now had my MacBook downloading this since 8am. I've not got the fastest broadband but this is silly. How long did it take you guys?


It took me just shy of 4 hrs. Then installation 35 mins or so.

The servers could be busy. Perhaps try again later


----------



## Manic (Jul 29, 2007)

Cheers mate 

I'll leave it running.


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

Mine was exactly the same as Stargazer's.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

I have to agree, this inverted scrolling seems weird. However for arguments sake I stuck with it for a few hours before deciding to change it back. 5mins after putting it back how it always was and I feel lost. 

For all the people who think it feels unnatural, give it a few hours of use, it might just change your mind.

My only gripe with it really is the 2 finger swipe on Safari for forward and backwards on webpages. It works brilliantly on Safari but doesn't on Chrome, I know I can change it so that the Chrome 3 finger swipe works like before but its not animated like the new 2 finger one  

As such I've swapped to Safari :lol:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

not overly impressed so far tbh!! 

the main reason i got it was because of iCloud, and thats not even part of this update which i thought it was!! dammit!!


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> not overly impressed so far tbh!!
> 
> the main reason i got it was because of iCloud, and thats not even part of this update which i thought it was!! dammit!!


Can you not revert back to your previous op system?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

What will the new install do to my Bootcamp ??!!, also i dont seem to have the App store on my Mac anymore and i cant seem to download it so not sure if i could get it if i even wanted it !!


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Downloading at the moment only got to wait another 2 hours 30 mins


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Shaun said:


> What will the new install do to my Bootcamp ??!!, also i dont seem to have the App store on my Mac anymore and i cant seem to download it so not sure if i could get it if i even wanted it !!


should be in the applications folder...unless you have not updated enough?

i have the same concern regarding bootcamp on my main mac!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Ninja59 said:


> should be in the applications folder...unless you have not updated enough?
> 
> i have the same concern regarding bootcamp on my main mac!


Nope it had gone ?!!, i have just added the 10.6.8 update again its now back


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Shaun said:


> Nope it had gone ?!!, i have just added the 10.6.8 update again its now back


very bizarre! well you have it back now that is all that matters! As for bootcamp no one i know has written any reports so i am hanging fire


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Seems okay but nothing earth shattering and is running fine on my 2006 C2D iMac

MBP next


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Downloading for mine as we speak. And the best bit ? as I only bought my 27" i-mac i7 last week, its a free download via a redeem code in the app store, nice!


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

downloaded mine overnight last night, installed this morning when I woke up, first thing I had to do was finish off some work in Photoshop for a cover and yep, it doesn't support CS2! Great stuff!

I do most photo editing in Aperture but it has it's limitations and I had all my batch processes for resizing and borders/watermarks etc in CS2 so I could do a 100 photo's no problem at all.
Now I can't do that at all!

Considering switching back, but I'm guessing eventually, i'll just have to get a newer version of Photoshop!

Has anyone used/downloaded Photoshop Elements 9 Editor?
It's not a huge price compared to some Photoshop products at £64.99 but I'm guessing it is limited and will probably be a watered down version of CS2 and similar to Aperture???


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

I wouldn't upgrade my OS if I couldn't run an expensive, popular, and sufficient 6 y/o piece of software. That's ridiculous!

And yes, I'm a Mac user.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Anyone else getting a WIFI issue? Mine keeps dropping out


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Working great so far on my Air =)

Sticking with the new scrolling for now, I'm used to it from my iPhone/iPad.


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Hmm i want to but i cant... im set up to build app's, i have android, blackberry, apple SDK's plus lots of frameworks etc...

Im scared if i upgrade, it will all stop working and then not be supported!

I guess its a 'If its not broken dont fix it' situation for me, not worth gambling my job for new features!

I will eventually upgrade when i can confirm i can update all of my software without issues, ill just let everyone else mess up first lol


----------



## Mr THX (May 15, 2009)

Downloaded on Wednesday and created a bootable install USB stick, all went well on the iMac and I'm going to do the MBP at the weekend \o/

Liking it so far, scrolling is taking some getting used to, fed up with the amount of updates you have to do on software like iWorks, iLife & Office 2010.

Need to Clone my HD now it's all on ok, keep a copy in a safe place.


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Coxy914 said:


> downloaded mine overnight last night, installed this morning when I woke up, first thing I had to do was finish off some work in Photoshop for a cover and yep, it doesn't support CS2! Great stuff!


Tell me about about. I lost Photoshop, illustrator and acrobat :wall:


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

stargazer said:


> Tell me about about. I lost Photoshop, illustrator and acrobat :wall:


I'm glad it's not just me then.

I'm guessing there will be no solution to running an older version (CS2) on a newer operating system apart from cough up.


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Coxy914 said:


> I'm glad it's not just me then.
> 
> I'm guessing there will be no solution to running an older version (CS2) on a newer operating system apart from cough up.


Yep that'll be right. Adobe Master Collection £1000 big ones please....:lol:

I also had some security software on my laptop which failed to work, so i contacted the developer and asked if an update was in the pipeline.

Their response:

_Unfortunately, no testing has been done to confirm compatibility with Lion OS. There are no short term plans to release an update for official compatibility with Lion OS. 
At this time, there is no workaround other than reverting to the previous Mac OS._ :wall:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Shaun said:


> What will the new install do to my Bootcamp ??!!





Ninja59 said:


> i have the same concern regarding bootcamp on my main mac!


Didn't affect Bootcamp on both my iMac and MBP :thumb:


----------

